# How far a drive home still makes the PCD worth it?



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I.e. if you had a 750 mile drive home (that can be brutal) would it still have been worth it, etc?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

You're getting an M3, right ? Yes, totally worth it. Heck, I look for excuses to drive my car.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

I drove to Colorado from the Performance Center. Well worth it! The whole experience was fantastic. I did buy a good radar detector for the drive home.

I also lined it up with a trip that I was going to take back to Ohio anyway so it worked out perfectly. 

Hit some of the mountain roads like Tail of the Dragon. It isn't too far from the PC.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

I am doing a 750 return from the PC, with a Tail of the Dragon/Blue Ridge Parkway detour and an overnight stop in between SC and NJ.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

There was a couple from San Francisco when my son and I did PCD on 7/21. They were going east to the ocean so they could go ocean to ocean. (I think the ocean is ~4 hours away from the PC depending on where you go, Charleston is probably closest). PCD would be a nice way to start a vacation like this. But the rest of the trip would have to hold interest too. They were going from one relative to friend to relative kind of thing.

Jim


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I live in Fort Worth, Texas and I would do PCD in a heartbeat. I drove my ZHP from Tucson, AZ and my '06 E90 330i from Memphis.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Ucla95 said:


> I.e. if you had a 750 mile drive home (that can be brutal) would it still have been worth it, etc?


My driving distance was ~1,900 miles over 2.5 day drive back to PHX. Had to stop at Jackie Cooper BMW in Oklahoma City for the 1,200 mile M3 break-in service, which was strongly recommended by the PC folks. PCD is certainly worth the time/cost (at least once) :thumbup:


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Done, I'm doing it.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

You can also sign up for the one/two day driving school ,then do your PCD the following day...It's only boring once you hit Indiana or Illinois.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I drove from the PC to Florida, about 7-8 hours in all, and loved every minute of it. I stopped for the night on the way home in Savannah, so it wasn't a grueling day after the delivery. It was great having so much time with the car right after the long wait!


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

I did Performance Center deliveries on 12/15/2009 and today (5/5/2010) and drove 550 miles back to Indiana. I considered it well worth it both times even though today I got 4 miles from the Performance Center and got a damaged front spoiler (M Sport) and a dented hood. A 14 wheeler threw a retread tire off and then the pickup truck behind him ran over it and flipped it up in the air to strike the front end of my new car.:bawling:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

innovativeit said:


> I did Performance Center deliveries on 12/15/2009 and today (5/5/2010) and drove 550 miles back to Indiana. I considered it well worth it both times even though today I got 4 miles from the Performance Center and got a damaged front spoiler (M Sport) and a dented hood. A 14 wheeler threw a retread tire off and then the pickup truck behind him ran over it and flipped it up in the air to strike the front end of my new car.:bawling:


Glad you had a great time :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about the incident on the way home... That is a bummer  I hope the rest of the trip went un-eventful and enjoyable.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> Glad you had a great time :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the incident on the way home... That is a bummer  I hope the rest of the trip went un-eventful and enjoyable.


Yep, the rest of the trip was enjoyable. The car handles really well and I was able to stretch it out between Knoxville and Cincinnati by following a couple of cars "in a hurry". 

Donnie and Willie (sp?) were just as friendly and helpful as they were the first time around. As you know, my Dad was with me and he really enjoyed the day - especially the factory tour. On the drive back, he kept talking about all of the engineering and quality that goes into these BMWs.

I hope to see you guys again in the future.

PS: The funny thing is that my 2008 335xi doesn't even have a door ding and my new car gets whacked after 4 miles.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

The experience is worth the drive!!!
Suggestion- Just bring some 3M painters tape to protect the hood and bumper from chips if you did not get clear bra before the drive!


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

As a follow-up to my car's damage, the estimates that I got today are in the $3500 range. That's for a new hood, M-sport bumper covering, park distance sensor, and some grill pieces. I can see how cars end up being totaled so easily nowadays.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wouldn't it be nice if the truck that did the damage had to pay for it?

Jim


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

JimD1 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the truck that did the damage had to pay for it?
> 
> Jim


It surely would be nice. I was amazed at how many huge chunks of tire rubber were lying in the road on my 600 mile trip home. I'm guessing that the quality control requirements on retread tires are a lot lower than on new tires.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ucla95 said:


> I.e. if you had a 750 mile drive home (that can be brutal) would it still have been worth it, etc?


 Dude!! You are such a wussie!! When I bought my ///M5, I drove from Cleaveland to L.A. and then back to Eugene. That's 4K in less than 5 days.

Don't be a whimp dude!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I did my PCD when living on the east coast. Despite living in Phoenix now, and having experienced the dull drive of I-40 when I moved here, I'd probably seriously consider a PCD when I buy the next car. It will depend on vacation time for my wife and I (since we'll also be doing Euro Delivery).

I will say this -- if you decide not to do it, then at least purchase a 1 day or 2 day driving school to get out to their track in their cars!


----------



## Rac10000 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm from NY and I plan on doing my PCD in July. About ~800 miles!


----------

